# Can't stay winter forever



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Warm green days of spring are a-comin


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
This was yesterday,
And these birds hope you are right..:!:..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hawks are thanking Mother Nature for this bounty of big tasty black birds on a field of white, soon to be red, snow.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

GE stay away from my farm birds. :mrgreen:


----------

